# Mixing Goldfish with Tropical Fish



## Bort

I have a 10Gal tank that I've had set up for about 8 months now, and as of now, there's only 2 tetras and a danio in there. There's also a crayfish that hides all day. 

I remember reading that Goldfish shouldn't eat tropical fish food because of the effects on its stomach or something, plus they like slightly cooler temperatures. 

I know plenty of people that mix tropical and goldfish, but I'm just wondering if there are any special instructions for doing this properly. I want to add a goldfish, but not if it will cause any problems.

Thank you,
-Bort


----------



## Lexus

I wouldnt mix goldfish with tropicals. I did once and the goldfish was a pig and would eat all the food. Plus they produce alot more waste and prefer cooler temperatures that your other fish do not. 
They reach 14-20" when they mature and can live to be 20+ years old. 
Also it is not recomended to keep any type of goldfish in a 10G because of the size they reach. Goldfish should be kept in 20-30 gallons for the first fish, and 10 gallons for each additional fish. 

I would suggest either starting over with some different fish or uping your numbers, Tetras are schooling fish and need to be in schools of 5-6+ so are Danios.


----------



## Bort

Wow, you gave some great advise. I've always heard that goldfish only get as large as the tank allows, is that not truly the case? I should just make a school of teras and danios. Makes the most sense. 

Thanks for the help,
-Bort


----------



## shev

Gold fish are huge mess makers, and can spoil the water in a 10 gallon fast. and as lexus said they get too large for a 10 gallon. bort you are right that goldfish only get as large as the tank allows, which is really bad for the fish. it stunts growth, and i've heard the organs of goldfish keep growing while the outside doesn't, eventually killing the fish.

there are different kinds of goldfish that dont like cooler waters. all goldfish shouldnt be lumped together.


----------



## osteoporoosi

Links about goldfish and their size:
http://www.ifs.tas.gov.au/fact_sheets/ornamental goldfish.jpg

http://aquaworld.netfirms.com/Cyprinoidae/Other/Carassius_auratus.htm


----------



## aquariumfishguy

A 14-20 incher is a big fish! You wouldn't find this size with fancy goldfish, and I agree... one shouldn't lump all goldfish together, they are so different and require drastic changes in their habitat depending on the variety.


----------

